# When was Abraham justified?



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2009)

Romans 4 quoting Genesis 15 said:


> What then shall we say that Abraham, our forefather, discovered in this matter? 2If, in fact, Abraham was justified by works, he had something to boast about—but not before God. 3What does the Scripture say? "Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness."






James 2 quoting Genesis 15 and 22 said:


> 20You foolish man, do you want evidence that faith without deeds is useless? 21Was not our ancestor Abraham considered righteous for what he did when he offered his son Isaac on the altar? 22You see that his faith and his actions were working together, and his faith was made complete by what he did. 23And the scripture was fulfilled that says, "Abraham believed God, and it was credited to him as righteousness," and he was called God's friend. 24You see that a person is justified by what he does and not by faith alone.





Hebrew 11 referring to Genesis 11 said:


> 8By faith Abraham, when called to go to a place he would later receive as his inheritance, obeyed and went, even though he did not know where he was going. 9By faith he made his home in the promised land like a stranger in a foreign country; he lived in tents, as did Isaac and Jacob, who were heirs with him of the same promise. 10For he was looking forward to the city with foundations, whose architect and builder is God.



So was Abraham justified in Genesis 15, 17, 22, or before that in Genesis 11? If Abraham had faith in Genesis 11, did he have faith without righteousness?


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 28, 2009)

Davidius said:


> So was Abraham justified in Genesis 15, 17, 22, or before that in Genesis 11? If Abraham had faith in Genesis 11, did he have faith without righteousness?



He had faith in Genesis 11 - the righteousness was following the call of God to move his family.


----------



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2009)

ColdSilverMoon said:


> Davidius said:
> 
> 
> > So was Abraham justified in Genesis 15, 17, 22, or before that in Genesis 11? If Abraham had faith in Genesis 11, did he have faith without righteousness?
> ...



So what is the significance of his faith being credited to him as righteousness later on in Genesis 15?


----------



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2009)

I would urge you brother to read chapter 34, vol, 2, pg. 354 of à Brakel's "The Christian's Reasonable Service." The section is just too long to quote, but you will find the answer you are looking for.

Romans 4:2-5:

For if Abraham was justified by works, he has something to boast about, but not before God. For what does the Scripture say? "Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness." Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness. (ESV)


----------



## Davidius (Mar 28, 2009)

Could you summarize it? I don't have access to that book. 




jawyman said:


> I would urge you brother to read chapter 34, vol, 2, pg. 354 of à Brakel's "The Christian's Reasonable Service." The section is just too long to quote, but you will find the answer you are looking for.
> 
> Romans 4:2-5:
> 
> For if Abraham was justified by works, he has something to boast about, but not before God. For what does the Scripture say? "Abraham believed God, and it was counted to him as righteousness." Now to the one who works, his wages are not counted as a gift but as his due. And to the one who does not work but believes in him who justifies the ungodly, his faith is counted as righteousness. (ESV)


----------



## jawyman (Mar 28, 2009)

I need a few minutes to give you a decent summary.


----------



## Michael Doyle (Mar 28, 2009)

Brakels Christians reasonable service

Microsoft Word - crs.doc

-----Added 3/28/2009 at 06:05:13 EST-----

Sorry, I guess this is only half the text.


----------



## Greg (Mar 29, 2009)

I would say that Paul and James are using the term ‘justified’ to mean different things. Paul uses it in the context of a sinner’s legal standing before God in Christ, whereas James is using it to mean ‘to vindicate’ or ‘to show as true’. He’s saying that by one’s good deeds his faith is shown to be genuine. The term ‘justify/justified’ is used in more than one sense in Scripture:

“The Son of Man came eating and drinking, and they say, 'Look at him! A glutton and a drunkard, a friend of tax collectors and sinners!' Yet wisdom is _justified_ by her deeds.” -Matthew 11:19

Certainly the Lord is using 'justified' in the same sense James is and not Paul. Whenever there's more than one way a given term is used in Scripture, context will dictate how it's to be rightly understood.

In which of those passages cited was Abraham justified? All of them. There's no conflict there.


----------



## ColdSilverMoon (Mar 29, 2009)

Davidius said:


> ColdSilverMoon said:
> 
> 
> > Davidius said:
> ...



I think Greg has it right. I would add that saving faith persists throughout life. I'm not saying Abraham was repeatedly justified, but that his faith was the same in Genesis 15 and 22 as it was in 11, and the fruit of that faith was revealed in 11, 15, and 22. So while the moment of his justification (I believe) was when he responded to God's call in chapter 11, the fruit of his saving faith was evident throughout his life.


----------

